# Add your name here



## blueshift (Sep 2, 2006)

Add your name in this site. Be 1 in a million!
*www.namesspace.com/index.php


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 3, 2006)

*Added!*

Added  
But whats the use?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah, Added.But whats the use?


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Sep 3, 2006)

Somtimes I don't hesitate to do somthing silly  but still what's this for?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 3, 2006)

someone is collecting email addresses there ..................spam ayenge resister karne per


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 3, 2006)

Ya I get spam from this address atleast once in a month. I had never registered or visited the site


----------



## blueshift (Sep 3, 2006)

^ are u kidding? i never got any spam from them!
and about adding the names, its just for fun. don't u want to be 1 in a million? hehe


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 3, 2006)

nice
wouldn't expect anything more from a baby


----------



## pradipudhaya (Sep 3, 2006)

I added this   "I wil remember my name I read this  and smile "


er.. but why is this in random news?????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 3, 2006)

U don't need to give ur correct e-mail address  
I just gave "a@b.com"


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 3, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> *But whats the use?*



I think its another copycat of www.milliondollarhomepage.com


----------



## Chirag (Sep 3, 2006)

^^
No. Milliondollarhomepage is a site where we have to pay to puy ads.


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 3, 2006)

Added


----------



## coolman.guron (Sep 3, 2006)

me is here


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 3, 2006)

blueshift said:
			
		

> ^ are u kidding? i never got any spam from them!
> and about adding the names, its just for fun. don't u want to be 1 in a million? hehe



spammers first collect these valid email address and then they sell them to some companies mainly porn and xxx business ones , seems this is also a cheap trick to collect addresses



			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> U don't need to give ur correct e-mail address
> I just gave "a@b.com"



but in a million only 1000 will provide them fake email addd.....................................................


----------



## MysticHalo (Sep 3, 2006)

if u ppl really wanna see ur names, better GET a FRIEND to DOWNLOAD FireFOX...and there we GO


----------



## blueshift (Sep 3, 2006)

^ what that will do? I didn't get it.


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 3, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> No. Milliondollarhomepage is a site where we have to pay to puy ads.



First, you can't buy ads there any longer, was sold out a long time ago. And secondly, a copycat need not be "copying" 100% of the stuff it gets inspired from - has to make a change or two to prove that (s)he's "different".


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 3, 2006)

this is simply...sucking....n of no use.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 4, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> Ya I get spam from this address atleast once in a month. I had never registered or visited the site


me too.. it used to come in my inbox.. now i marked it as spam


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 4, 2006)

blueshift said:
			
		

> ^ what that will do? I didn't get it.



If you do that, they put your name in FF's source code.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 4, 2006)

Boring Website !


----------

